# Laser for the laser god! An A-Level design student



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello all;
Thought I'd show off some work I've been doing for my major project for product design - Essentially a cityboard in a box.

Images of prototypes and concepts:




These were just mock ups made from MDF in ten minutes to get a rough idea of size and scale. In the end each of these walls will be magnetised so they can 'flatpack' down and fit into a case which I will also be making.

This image is of my first attempt fresh off the laser bed.



I like the design because of how simple it is, plus they can stack together in theory to the roof if you so wish.

This is a 'floor' section which is set on top of a lower level to give a walkway for models to stand on.


Close up; These were only rastered on as opposed to engraved to save time for a prototype hence the faint line at the minute. Hopefully you can see how the eagle spreads over two sections after being mitred.


An image of a glued together building (not magnetised) a cool quirk of my drawing I didnt realise until actually cut out was that the eagle again lines up with the next section when mitred.



Comparison:


Floor was about the right size, but not wide enough to sit level on lower floor. Intend to tweak this on drawing.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd be interested to see how this stuff looks painted up, laser cut fibre board seems cheap but I'm wondering if the level of detail is enough. Don't get me wrong the designs you've got going are really good, I'm just interested to see of the materials can deliver a detailed result.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

*Building Mk2*

This is my second attempt after a few tweaks on the CAD drawing. Added some 'turrets' which I intend to peg and dowel onto bases and roofs to be used as turrets on top levels or barricades on floor levels. I moved the access hatch on the roof to line up with the floor sections and have began to draw ladders that will run between them.



On the far right of this image you can see a jig I also drew to make drilling holes easier for peg and doweling the turret sections.



These will be magnetised soon hopefully!


Also showing off my christmas present from my brother, my Games Workshops display Huron Blackheart :good:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

*Painting*

After a priming spray of skull white this is how I have began painting them to match my army.

A blue wash.


A purple wash.


A bit of colouring in.


Another wash.


A nearly finished building!

Also here is a reaaaallly tall one:

Not wobbly due to a sturdy base level so all good!

Also began some prototyping for prometheium relay pipes; I have since drawn up some initial CAD drawings.




Now that my long list of posts is up what do we think? Any ideas for improving?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> I'd be interested to see how this stuff looks painted up, laser cut fibre board seems cheap but I'm wondering if the level of detail is enough. Don't get me wrong the designs you've got going are really good, I'm just interested to see of the materials can deliver a detailed result.


Sorry you Ninja'd me in between posts! - What do you think of the painted?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting, does the material just soak the ink in particular up?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Not after priming; I did a wee bit of a test to see what happened and it soaks up too fast to spread properly. After priming it MDF seems to behave almost like plastic.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmmm have you thought about giving it a light coat of liquid greenstuff before or after a coat of primer to give it a concrete texture?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I did think of roughcoat, but not Green Stuff I'll give it a thought - my only problem is I'm doing 18 of the buildings so I'm trying to keep 'finicky' work to a minimum so I'm not still painting them all past the deadline.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

*A hobbyist returns.*

Good afternoon all,
Been a very long time since I've post anything, started university and sort of left all Warhammer in a crate under a table, but after a recent game with my brother actually remembered this is one project I finished! Thought I'd share.

Finished product was cut down to 9 buildings, mainly because a the case would have been un-moveable with any more.


Did a few promethium pipes in the end.


Tinkered about with some Necron defence lines for my brother.




Completely modular and magnetic.


And all fits into a wee carry case.




So aye, city in a box, first project I've actually seen through to the end!


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Very cool! Love urban landscapes, especially with usable buildings.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

This thread is so full of win. I hope to see more of the painted scenery. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, as I said completely forgot about it the whole sets been sat under a table for about six months. May get round to painting over summer but be back at uni soon so not for a while.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> So aye, city in a box, first project I've actually seen through to the end!


That's brilliant stuff mate, anything you'd do differently looking back? Have you considered marketing them?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

you could remove the GW copyrighted material and kickstarter it. Definitely would be interested.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

In hindsight I would use magnetic strip instead of neodium discs, it was very tedious hand drilling 4 holes in every wall section. I've thought about marketing, but there's so much laser stuff out there I think I'd struggle to get in the business - This was all done in a school workshop, but now I'm living in university houses I can't afford or store my own laser!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

awesome!


----------

